

Steve Jobs Eulogy by “Last True Hacker” Goes Too Far - hampty
http://mashable.com/2011/10/07/stillman-jobs/

======
smoyer
Nice balanced response mashable ... join the conversation here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3083349>

